# With the aid of blue grouse: new beginings out west.



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

This past summer I pondered a great many uncertainties about the upcoming bird season. Weather trends, habitat changes, a severely aging dog, and rumors about hatches seemed to weigh a little heavier than normal. The chief issue was that my little border collie was nearing fourteen years of age and was finally showing her age. The imperative to replace her could no longer be ignored. Good weather and habitat conditions locally (Wyoming) indicated that a good crop of grouse and partridge species was a real possibility where I hunt here. This is good news for starting a new pup. The situation in North Dakota looked a little more grim, to say the least. Recent phone calls to a few friends has me convinced that the pheasants where I hunt will be in sufficient numbers to warrant a visit, but sharptails maybe tough. I eagerly await the annual pilgrimage. But in the meantime, I needed a dog. 
Late in July, God smiled upon me. I encountered a dog at a local shelter that seemed ideal for my personal needs (the predecessor was also an adoption-no highly touted blood lines, etc.). Bad news was that the dog was an impound, picked up for being at large and the owner had been notified. As fate would have it, the owner was moving to Alaska and the dog needed a new home. Here was exactly what I hoped for. A young dog of eight months with good disposition and a penchant for instruction. Yes, I adopted another border collie. The coloration is very uncommon, a "sable and white". It is a combination of recessive genes. The lighter coat will be beneficial to the dog in hot weather when compared to the standard black and white coat. His name is Rusty. The previous owner supplied the name. Why a border collie? The system has worked very well for me since my teen years, trouble free dogs that live long and learn quickly. The big fear this time was only having 5 weeks to train up a new hunter. Things like acclimation to gun fire, learning proper scents to follow (I had planned for that last season by saving a few specimens), and general obedience/control in the field. The previous dog had nine months of work before her first season.
September One. Game day. Would it be failure and frustration? Rusty showed great promise from the start, now it was us versus the blue grouse. The first couple hunts went well, but he had not figured out that the birds could be anywhere at anytime. He was accustomed to me hiding them for him. Hmmm, how to get the boy to sniff all of the time rather than part of it? Take the old dog out too. Well, she just has not the spunk required anymore and was not as much help as anticipated. She did what she could though, and a memorable hunt was had. Ten minutes into the forest, both dogs homed in on a grouse that I was not quite ready for. I did do a good job thinning out some pine needles with the .410 however!
Eight hunts in five locations later, two things are apparent: we are having a good year for blue grouse and he is a very quick study. He is now scent trailing birds for me and bringing them back to me when I don't miss. He even snatched a cripple as it was flying low though heavy cover, where I could not see it long enough for a shot. Life is good.
For those who have never pursued these magnificent fowl with dog and gun, they are a real treat. Most underrated also. Stories of fool hens are exaggerated, at least where I hunt. When they see a dog, they don't waste time sitting around. Some will hold, then flush as the dog nears them, others sprint through forest like rooster pheasants. They frequently flush with cover between them and the gunner. Vexing as ruffed grouse often times. Catching a group in the open is pure bliss. Their flavor on the table compares with pheasant. That much more reason to frequent the high country in the fall. Most of the birds have already moved above 9000 feet in elevation now. By the end of September, they will be congregated near timberline in the 10,000 foot range. This is where they will winter. Being able to subsist on pine needles has it's advantages. Predators migrate down the mountain for winter (along with other wildlife) and they have no competition for the unlimited food source. Winter survival rate is approximately 70%.
With all of the bad news concerning CRP and prairie bird populations, consider a side trip for blue grouse if you happen to be out west hunting for big game or sampling the fall fishing. Colorado is known for very good numbers, as is some parts of Wyoming and Montana. Where I am located is kind of on the fringe between these areas, but good enough for a man and a young dog. As I previously indicated, life is good.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

kc, great story and PE. That is a foxy looking pup you added. I sort of thought we'd hear from you pretty quick once it started to cool off. We had 40 degrees here this morning, every star was shinging like a spot light. You could just feel that season was here. We are heading out early tomorrow.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

My computer died the last week of February and the fish were biting, so I never really cared! Finally fixed it. Went again today, good hunting again. I will be glad when the rain lets up though. Sage grouse opens here the 21st, I don't shoot as many trees with them!


----------

